
How the FATF brought down modern civilisation - pelle
https://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001191.html
======
anigbrowl
An interesting article (and blog) but I'm amused by the fact that their https
certificate is invalid :)

~~~
Dilpil
Why does this site require https?

~~~
pelle
Ian has done this specifically to highlight the problem in the current SSL
cert model. Here is his post on why he does that:

<http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001067.html>

His site actually has a valid CACert certificate who do certification via web
of trust. The only problem is that mainstream browsers have refused to support
CACert.

<http://www.cacert.org/>

------
futuremint
Heh, My first thought when reading the link title was, "Financial Alochol,
Tobacco, and Firearms?" Really its the "Financial Action Task Force"

